# هل من طريقة لإزالة الأملاح تماما من الماء



## أبو مفلح (8 يونيو 2011)

أريد أن أسأل عن أي طريقة لإزالة الأملاح نهائيا من الماء، حتى لو لم يصلح للشرب بل أريده كالماء المقطر المستخدم للراديتر،
وذلك لأني أريده لإمداد المكيفات الصحراوية بالماء لأني تعبت من تنظيفها، والأملاح تتلفها بسرعة خيالية مع أن الماء المستخدم صالح للشرب.
فأريد مقترحات من الأعضاء مشكورين لأي فكرة تكون بسيطة التنفيذ

يعني هل توجد طريقة مثلا كهربائية على خط 110 مثلا وغير معقدة في تجميعها وتقنيتها فلا تحتوي على دوائر الكترونية أو مواد غير متوفرة عادة في محلات الأدوات الصحية عادةً.

مع العلم أني في السعودية ومعلوم أن الجو حار جدا بمتوسط 35- 40 مئوية.

أريد أصل الفكرة وأنا أُكيِّفها على ما أحتاج من كمية الماء أو خط الكهرباء أو غيره.
وجزا الله خيراً كل من ساعدني أو لم يساعدني وزاده علما وحكمة.

وسؤال آخر: وهو هل التبخير بأشعة الشمس يزيل جميع الأملاح التي يمكن أن تترسب, وإن كان كذلك فأليست مياه الأمطار متبخرة ومع ذلك صالحة للشرب وهذ يدل على وجود الأملاح فيها، أم تلك الأملاح غير مترسبة؟


----------



## ramysam6 (8 يونيو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*

طبعا اخى الكريم جهاز الار او ولقد استخدمناه لتغزية مبردات المولدات لشركات البترول واحرص على ان يكون نوعية جيدة


----------



## أبو مفلح (9 يونيو 2011)

*أين يوجد جهاز الار أو*

أين أجد هذا الجهاز في السعودية أو أعطني عنوانهم وجزيت خيرا


----------



## أبو مفلح (11 يونيو 2011)

*معقووول؟ لا يوجد حل ولا أحد عنده خلفية*

غريب لا يوجد رد مفيد

أريد أي حل ، حتى لو كان بدائي.

أم أنه لا يمكن إزالة الأملاح إلا بأجهزة الكترونية ومن هذا القبيل؟؟


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (12 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم ابو مفلح هناك جهاز خاص يقوم بعملية تبادل ايوني مع الاملاح حيث يخلص الماء من الاملاح تماما وهو يستخدم مادة بلاستيكية طويلة العمر ولكنة يحتاج الى تنشيط بالمواد الكيميائية بعد تشغيله دورة كاملة ويمكن تصنيع هذا النظام ببساطة في حال وجود مادة الرزن البلاستيكية التي تستخدم فيه .
ولتقليل مشكلة الرواسب اقترح ان يتم غلي الماء قبل اضافته للمكيف وهذه اسهل الطرق واقلها تكلفة 
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## م.حسن (15 يونيو 2011)

جهاز الآر أو ، قد يقلل جدا من كمية الأملاح لكنه لا يزيلها تماما ، يعني ممكن توصل إلى درجة ملوحة 60 في حالة الأجهزة الجديدة

وبإمكانك التواصل معي للحصول على هذا الجهاز​


----------



## kadhim ali (15 يونيو 2011)

ممكن تعمل وحدات تحلية بسيطة ثم سوفتنرات او منظومة تبادل ايوني موجب وسالب ومخلوط وتسمى المياه اللاايونية او تعمل على التحليل الكهربائي للماء


----------



## مظهر المخللاتي (24 يونيو 2011)

*انا عندي الجواب*

جواب سؤالك




*[font=&quot]سخانات الطاقة الشمسية[/font]*_[font=&quot][/font]_​ 
[font=&quot]إن درجة الحرارة العالية التي تولدها الشمس للماء تسبب في الأنابيب تكلس ومع مرور الزمن سوف يغطي سطوح الانابيب ومنظومات الطاقة الشمسية ويمنع نقل الحرارة ويقلل من كفاءة السخان الشمسي ومن ناحية أخرى فإن تجمع الكلس يعمل على غلق الأنابيب ويقاوم مرور الماء فلا بد من وجود جهاز فكتور لمقاومة هذا الكلس ولعدم تشكله ويزيل الكلس المتشكل سابقا ً[/font]​ 

[font=&quot]المياه الباردة[/font]​ 
[font=&quot]المبادل الحراري[/font]​ 
​ 

مع تحيات مظهر المخللاتي[font=&quot]
[/font]
[font=&quot]
[/font]​


----------



## محمدبشارالمخللاتي (24 يونيو 2011)

الاخ ابومفلح الوسيلة المثالية لازالة الاملاح من الماء (كربونات الكالسيوم + كربونات المغنيزيوم ) المنحلين بالماء
هي باستخدام جهاز مانع تكلس مغناطيسي وهو يعمل بدون كهرباء وبدون هدرماء (مثل ro) ويتم تركيبه على اي جهاز يعمل بالماء ليحميه من مشاكل التكلس عند المدخل مباشرة وهو اقتصادي جدا ولايحتاج الى صيانة اوتبديل خراطيش ماعليك سوى البحث عن جهاز فيكتور مانع التكلس


----------



## abue tycer (19 يوليو 2011)

ممكن من خلال امرار الماء على برج مملوء برزن الغاية منه تحويل الماء العسر الى ماء يسر وفي مثل هذه الحالة لايمكن ان يترسب اي ملح في مكيفاتك الصحراوية ومن خلال التصال باي مكتب مختص يمكن ان يعطيك البرج المطلوب بعد ما تعطيه كمية الماء المطلوب معالجتها خلال الساعة مع تحياتي ...........


----------



## خلوف العراقي (29 يوليو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## شاةثيبخعشي (9 أغسطس 2011)

اولا يجب عليك تحديد نسبه الاملاح الذائبه [TDS] وايضا نسبه العسوره [ t. h.] وبعد ذلك انشاء الله اقدر اقدم يد العون


----------



## متعب البقمي (16 أغسطس 2011)

يــــعطيكم العافية..سؤال ممتاز وردود ممتازة


----------

